# Space Marines/Accesseries



## Mitchell.johnstone17 (Oct 10, 2013)

Battle for Macragge
Manufactorum
Dark Angels Veteran Space Marines
Paints/Brushes/Glues etc...

Willing to sell all cheap but only to people in Victoria, Australia.

My collection can be best summerised as bits and pieces because I liked Warhammer when I was younger, but all is worth a lot, message me for pictures and I will send them to you. Cheers


----------

